# Pro Patria



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Steve Clark" <clark.petawawa@sympatico.ca>* on *Mon, 6 Mar 2000 12:15:03 -0500*
Hi folks,
A little while back, I asked if anyone could point me in the right direction
for some unit and branch crests. Thank you to all who sent me images, and
links.
I am need of another at this junction. The RCR collar dog, the beaver with
Pro Patria on the banner under it. I have tried scanning the collar dogs
themselves, with not much success.
If anyone out there knows of an image on a site, or could scan a picture and
send it to me, please, any help would be appreciated. I‘ve even tried down
the road at 3 RCR. It just seems that there aren‘t many pictures available
of that little guy.
Again, any help would be appreciated.
--
Steve Clark
CFB Petawawa, Ontario
BTW, the higher the resolution, the better, preferably 300dpi. Thanks
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

